

Ask HN: Anyone have any contact info at MSFT for developer.xboxlive.com access? - jgeorge

I'm a hobbyist Xbox dev and ex-MSFT employee, so I've had a few people within the Xbox group to which I can ask this question, but so far I'm coming up blank on any ideas from those folks.<p>I have a friend at a regional cable provider that wants to create an XBox app for their company, along the lines of the Netflix/Hulu/Verizon/Xfinity streaming apps that are out now for the console.<p>The Silverlight stuff for XBox is a completely different project with different requirements than plebian XNA devs like me, and I'm having a hard time finding out who they can contact to work out the NDA and the relevant agreements.<p>I'm coming up completely snake-eyes on finding even an email address at MSFT for them to contact.<p>As kind of a last resort, anyone here know anyone there that I could hook them up with that might even know anything about the process?<p>Thanks!<p>(first "Ask HN" submission from me, if this is inappropriate, I'll gladly remove and ask elsewhere.)
======
smartwater
Connected to mail.messaging.microsoft.com.

Escape character is '^]'.

220 DB3EHSMHS012.bigfish.com Microsoft ESMTP MAIL Service ready at Wed, 22 Aug
2012 22:27:49 +0000

HELO msft

250 DB3EHSMHS012.bigfish.com Hello

mail from: john@gmail.com

250 2.1.0 Sender OK

rcpt to: marcw@microsoft.com

250 2.1.5 Recipient OK

rcpt to: donm@microsoft.com

250 2.1.5 Recipient OK

rcpt to: jabell@microsoft.com

250 2.1.5 Recipient OK

~~~
jgeorge
Go big or go home, I like it.

